# Fergus has lost his kong !!!!



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

......it's stuck in the shoe 

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x358/Wilfiboy/7dff9e49b0914b79b672ef79b09acf2c_zps26bf1791.mp4


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL thats soooo funny,love the way he pauses thinking what to do next then eventually carries it to mummy,bless him.Karen his coat is looking amazing,gorgeous gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

PUPPIES AND CROCKS!! 
LOVE PUPPIES AND CROCKS!!
he is just too cute Karen! I love him!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So sweet. Hours of fun, did you rescue it for him or let him carry on with his game? He is such a little cutie, he looks so soft and fluffy. Gorgeous!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

He is so cute! I love the coloring - so unique and beautiful. What a playful looking guy, but he looked so upset that he couldn't get his kong!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That little face and the way he looks at you - absolutely gorgeous, I really do love him!!!
Hope it's not too long before mable finds him as irresistible as the rest of us x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so cute I love his coat he looks so fluffy and squishy Love when he takes a break and looks at the camera he's so precious!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How funny!! Poor guy! Must remember that one... Good distraction!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I let him carry on a little longer then rescued it o's I thought he might hurt his eyes


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Unbelievably adorable!!! Thanks for sharing, Karen!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't think he could get any cuter but he sure has. You can see how he has grown too.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He is so sweet.gorgeous boy.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How cute is that. He is growing in both size and beauty, his markings are becoming more defined, he really is stunning


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw this takes me back to when my boy first did this... To this day he still plays with shoes /slippers... He puts the ball in/ gets it out/puts it in...... Great fun.. He has a favourite shoe and of course it's a croc... Covered in bite marks... As that little one now will be Karen lol... I wear crocs to walk Bobby but I have to hide mine lol!!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwww.....bless his cotton little socks 

Love the end bit too...running to mum with it 

Gorgeous little man that he is..

xxx


----------

